# Doggy worrys



## missmeatball (Jul 25, 2007)

I got a lovely pug dog and he was an expensive dog and hes a rare type of dog. Hes got a right fan club and everyone who meets him wants him.  Im paranoid that someone is gonna steal him from me coz hes an unusual dog that isnt seen often hes  got a cute curlytail and he wears a smart coat with a hoody to keep him warm.  Im so paranoid when i or my fella/mate takes him out. The dogs nutty too and really dumb and  yesterday we stood infront of the road and i kept calling him but he was just  stood there he ran off the field to go on to the road and he eats anything, foil,metal,foam,string, absolutely anything sure the dog wants me to get vet bills lol.

help plz, any advice. am i been silly?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I dont have too much advice

First off, is he microchipped, if not get him done asap

Also look for some dog training classes, i think he may benefit from obedience classes, you dont say how old he is, is he neutered 

Your not being silly at all hun, our pets are very special to us, i personally have a labrador, and could have typed the same message 6 months ago, she has improved with age but has never run off and is very good with obedience, a lot of it is routine i found

Am sure some of the more experienced dog owners will be along later with more constructive advice

Em


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

HI i agree with Em. I have a shih tzu and she is my baby and the though of someone pinching her scares me but to be honest i dont think they will now she is older coz she is grumpy and wouldnt go with anyone. But get him chipped.
And i really think you should keep him on a lead till he is better trained. I found that taking a bag of ham pieces out with me when i took poppy out for a walk and when she was on the lead ( i have an extenable one ) I used to call her back to me and when she came made her sit and gave her a piece of ham. It works a treat and now we can go anywhere with her off the lead.

Luv sally x x


----------



## missmeatball (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi back again, thank you both for ya advice he is microchipped but im still paranoid. hes 2 year old but adopted him 2 month ago. previous owners clearly looked after him as he is a happy chappy and got lots of energy and good health and clean. she said he was house trained whichhe isnt so were trying a few things . hes  lovely tho and so cute hes only got one eye bless him.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awwwww he's so cute, but don't worry i've got 2 dogs already and don't want another so he's safe from me   i would keep him on a lead as the others have said at least until he is properly trained. my ckcs is 6 in march and i don't let her off her lead very often as she can be naughty and refuse to come straight back when called which i think is very important not only for her protection but a lot people do not want dogs running near them espicially if they have children with them   now my other dog (collie cross) always comes right back when called so she is allowed off her lead

pam xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hiyi

My sister has a miniture Pugg, shes around 2 years old aswell (was 3 months when she got her)...
To be honest i think its in their nature to be daft wee things...  My sisters one is as daft as a brush...but shes a clever dog aswell...
My sister lives with my parents with her twin boys in Abu Dhabi...my mum has 3 other small dogs (2 miniture L'hasa & 1 miniture fench bulldog)... they all get on brilliant...

The only bad thing about the Pip'n (pug) is pugs are prone to bad health...her snoring is scary and had to recently have a doggie facelift...which has worked a treat fro her breathing..  And shes put on quite a bit of weight..

they are great dogs to have round kids aswell...which is great.

xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I'd def recommend a dog lead and also dog insurance as he could be very expensive    (but well worth it!!)

Helen xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

i can understand ur concerns as i have a shihtzu she is beautiful and she has pink sparkly collar etc and one day i went to a local boot sale and some not very nice people followed me around demanding that i give her to them cos their little girl wanted her!!!    

Both my shihtzu and poodle are chipped, registrared with the pet lost scheme and never leave my side!!!

xx


----------

